# Accidental Choke-Out



## iGriff1n (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi. I know literally nothing about martial arts and am just posting here to see if I can get some help (sorry if it's in the wrong section). I little while ago I got into a small fight with my brother and I grabbed him around the neck, with his neck in my elbow, for a few seconds. He screamed, (he screams a lot, so this probably doesn't mean anything) and so I dropped him, and he fell on his face. I held him only for a few seconds, maybe four. Anyway he was on the ground for a second or two, and he was screaming, and when he got up he said he was feeling completely okay. He did bite his lip pretty bad and was bleeding from his lower lip quite a lot, and that really scared me at first because I thought I seriously hurt him. (There was no blood beneath his nose, and his lip became very swollen though so I think that is the case) I only realized he blacked out because he told me he couldn't remember hitting his head. Anyway, it made me very worried (especially the screaming) so if anyone can tell me if maybe this is what is expected to happen it would put my mind at ease. If anything is out of the ordinary... well, please tell me.


----------



## Steve (Jul 25, 2016)

I think choking your brother and dropping him on his face is incredibly dangerous.  If you guys are going to tangle like this, i recommend you go sign up for BJJ and learn how to do it safely and in a positive, constructive context.

Sounds to me like you and your brother are lucky.  And to amswer your question, if you restrict blood flow to the brain, a person can pass out in just a few seconds.   This isn't generally dangerous, but it can be.


----------



## iGriff1n (Jul 25, 2016)

Steve said:


> I think choking your brother and dropping him on his face is incredibly dangerous.  If you guys are going to tangle like this, i recommend you go sign up for BJJ and learn how to do it safely and in a positive, constructive context.
> 
> Sounds to me like you and your brother are lucky.  And to amswer your question, if you restrict blood flow to the brain, a person can pass out in just a few seconds.   This isn't generally dangerous, but it can be.


Thank you, I was very worried (I didn't mean to grip him so tight he passed out and I didn't expect him to fall to the floor when I released him, that's why it scared me so much). As I said, he got up after only a couple seconds and seemed completely alright, and he told me a multiple times he didn't feel at all dizzy or light headed. This didn't do any damage, (other than the bit lip), did it?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jul 25, 2016)

How old is your brother? I don't know if you should be used to your brother screaming from you doing things like this to him...
As for your question, it depends. If he went unconscious from the choke, he should be fine. If he went unconscious from the fall, my bet is he got a concussion (again this depends on how old he is/what you mean by 'dropped' him). In reality he should be fine as long as he isn't showing any major concussion symptoms, but if you notice issues with his memory/speech/general cohesion, I would take him to get a cat scan just to be safe.


----------



## iGriff1n (Jul 25, 2016)

Thanks. He's 12, so I'm a few years older.  And I'm pretty sure he passed out while I was holding him because he went kind of limp and didn't remember any falling or hitting his head, and he showed no signs of a concussion, like the ones you listed. And by dropped him I mean that I was holding him, I let go, and he fell foreward, on his face, on a wooden floor. Didn't see any sort of bumps or marks on his head.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jul 25, 2016)

Then my bet would be a blood choke, and he is probably fine. I would advise against doing it in the future though, next time when you freak out you might freeze up instead, which would have a very different ending.


----------



## iGriff1n (Jul 25, 2016)

Thanks. Yeah, what I did was stupid. He's ok now. Thanks for the help.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 26, 2016)

So something like this?


----------



## iGriff1n (Jul 26, 2016)

drop bear said:


> So something like this?


Well, yeah. That's pretty much the choke looked.


----------

